# How to cut a screw?



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

I'm building a chicken coop and on the door the screws are a little bit too long and stick out. So I have all these little sharp points on the back of the door. What can I use to snip off the ends? I'm using sheetrock screws. I don't have a grinder.


----------



## Gloud (Aug 20, 2008)

If you are tool challenged then use a hammer. hit them at 90 Deg and they should snap off if enough is sticking out. make sure to pick up the ends as they are not something you want to step on or critters to eat.


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

I don't think there is enough stitching out, only the tip. I'll try though.


----------



## Wis Bang 2 (Jan 12, 2010)

Run a file over the points


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Why don't you use a shorter screw? Screws don't cost that much and you're gonna spend a lot of time messing with the too-long screws. Save the long screws for another project.

.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

If there isn't enough for the hammer itself to hit, you should be able to get them with a hammer and chisel.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I would use an end-cut pliers....


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

I had someone suggest the nippers, but they said sheetrock screws are hardened and it wouldn't cut them. I'm going to try bolt cutters, then Dremal them smooth. 

I don't think there are screws the odd length I need. Besides, it was one of those late in the day tired, hot, sweaty, and not willing to drive to Lowes AGAIN. So I used one of the 4 sizes we had. hehe, now trying to go back and pretty up the mess.


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

Yep, you'll tear up nippers trying to cut through sheetrock screws. Even if it works, it leaves a nasty bit still sticking out.

Harbor Freight has 4-4.5" hand grinders on sale for $15 quite regularly. You have a great excuse to now go buy this very handy tool.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

foxtrapper said:


> Yep, you'll tear up nippers trying to cut through sheetrock screws. Even if it works, it leaves a nasty bit still sticking out.
> 
> Harbor Freight has 4-4.5" hand grinders on sale for $15 quite regularly. You have a great excuse to now go buy this very handy tool.


The two experiences I had with el cheapo no name grinders is that they dont last more than an hour or two. Not the grindstone, but the grinder motor. They dont even use bearings, but bushings. Doesnt work well on something turning 10k rpm. Harbor Freight grinder maybe somewhat better than that since they offer seperate replacement warranty on tools they sell. The two cheapies i had experience with werent harbor freight.

If you do get a grinder, I recommend getting a namebrand grinder. Great tool to have around for lot of things. I have a DeWalt angle grinder that cost me $90 on sale like 15 years ago, been abused beyond belief and still functioning ok, though that bright yellow doesnt look so good covered in greasy hand prints. I think the DeWalt grinders are even cheaper now they are made in China, though to DeWalt specs.

Also if you have a Dremel type tool, you can get the mini metal cut off disks, the dark fiber reinforced ones, not the ones that look like sandstone. They would work to take off tiny bit of hardened screw tip. And nice to have around if just to cut slot in stripped out phillips head screw. Just dont push too hard or too fast, they are kinda delicate on that tiny mandrel that chucks into the dremel. the disks come in like a 5 pk for rather high price at hobby/hardware stores. There is a place that sells them bulk for lot cheaper. www.widgetsupply.com


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

2nd the dremel tool.


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

Remove 1 screw at a time and grind the end off and then screw it back in. This way you won't grind the wood.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

We routinely cut drywall screws with side cut pliers. Pocket doors really don't like long screws. Back them out nip and re-install. Or file or Dremel them in place.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

If you have a dremel you have a grinder sufficient for this job. Get the cutoff disc and get at it.


----------



## Bret4207 (May 31, 2008)

foxtrapper said:


> Yep, you'll tear up nippers trying to cut through sheetrock screws. Even if it works, it leaves a nasty bit still sticking out.
> 
> Harbor Freight has 4-4.5" hand grinders on sale for $15 quite regularly. You have a great excuse to now go buy this very handy tool.


Exactly what I was going to say. Even a good name brand like Dewalt at Lowes is only $39.00. A very, very useful tool.

And FWIW, my no name chinkwanese 4" grinder bought at Woodworkers Warehouse when they were going out of business is still going strong. So is my late 1950's Black and Decker 7" grinder that can take your leg off. Both benefit from a little preventative maintenance.


----------



## cfabe (Feb 27, 2005)

I have definitely had mixed luck with stuff from Harbor Freight but I have a 4.5" angle grinder that I have used for about 5 years with no problems. I don't use it often but I do tend to use it heavily when I do. It was the first tool I thought of when I read the post. The Dremel would get the job done too, just a little slower.


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

I gave in and went to Lowes and got a nice hand grinder. Did the job fast. It will be good to have one for the farm anyway.


----------



## tamsam (May 12, 2006)

Glad you didn't cause a fire by grinding the screws. You had to go get the grinder I would have gotten the right screws and saved the longer for another job. We have all different lengths of screws here. We never use nails any more as screws are easier to build with and take apart. We rebuilt this old house and used all screws in it. The old oak wood is so hard nails won't drive in it. Glad you got the door fixed. Sam


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I bought a used name brand grinder many years ago at an auction, and have only used it once!

I am always forgetting that I own it, and grab a hack saw. I usually remember that I own it when I have about 6 more swipes with the hack saw.

Isn't that awful?!?!?


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

I used my Dremel with the small cutoff discs to cut through the welds on my utility trailer to replace the floor. Think I went through 4 discs before I finished. I imagine that would have gotten the job done easily. I'll be using it again in the next few days to cut off broken exhaust manifold bolts. The Dremel has been a lifesaver for me countless times.


----------

